# Stripers



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

My charter bagged out on me today at the last minute and so the Capt and I decided to go fishing for ourselves and put together a good catch.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

//pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/2812

Sorry here is a Pic of one of the fish caught today.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great job*

Great pics. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

Very nice!! How about some details on technique? Thanks,
jim


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Stripes*

Took the big one on the troll with chartruese shad umbrella! 33.5 inches didn't weight it should have. Took one with a pencil popper. And my partner (Capt Rich) took his on the troll with it hitting a Mann Stretch 25 Chartruese as well.

We were fishing just south of Brielle.


----------



## one more (Sep 19, 2006)

*com'n to jerzee 11/24*

com'n to morristown, how far are you away need to fish . last time up went to perthamboy? got two black bass


----------

